# At What Age your Dog Reached its Full Size??..



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

I know this may not be the same with each dog so let's share our records,.. at what age your dog reached his full size and weight?!..

mine is still 8 months and 3 weeks so i am wondering till when he will be growing .. today i weighted him and he was 36 kg (80 lbs).. could ppl whose dogs were around this weight at the same age of my pup tell me what are their weights after being fully grown?!..


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think they are done filling out at about 1.5 years old. I think I have read that the big growth spurt is over by 9 months or so and from here on it's slow and steady filling in and putting on some muscles. I am interested in hearing from others how and when their dogs plateau.


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> I think they are done filling out at about 1.5 years old. I think I have read that the big growth spurt is over by 9 months or so and from here on it's slow and steady filling in and putting on some muscles. I am interested in hearing from others how and when their dogs plateau.


thx renee and yes a friend of mine told me the same thing you are saying that starting from the 9th month the growth will be slower!!..


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Three years old.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

My brother, Fritz, stopped growing/filling out around 2-2 1/2 yrs!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It depends on the lines and whether or not they've been altered(and at what age). 
Onyx was spayed at 6 months, matured structurally at 3 yrs old. She is a mix of lines. Kacie the same as Onyx, though she is long coated so looks are deceiving w/ her. 
Karlo is not yet two, unaltered and still looks quite gangly, though he is muscled, not yet filled out. If you are referring to height, I think at about a yr or 1.5 the dog is at the height it will be as an adult.


----------

